# Browning 1911



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

Today the wife and i stopped by the Ol time gun shop down on Rt. 52 down here in Florida to see if my Sig P229 40 s&w slide kit was in from Sig. It's been on order from June.
So when you are looking around in a gun store you never get out without spending money. I need more 1911's....... I see this Browning
1911 in 22 cal. which is a scaled down version of the full size 1911. I did not pass this one up. I said to the wife "lets look around". She falls for it all the time. Just kidding................... She saw a Sig P238 she liked an up grade one but i said to her you have one all ready. She said i know but i liked it........................
You never have enough guns.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw one at Bass Pro I think it was, maybe Woods and Water.
I wanted it real bad. They are fine looking. I wonder how they function...


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

I put around 200 rounds of dif. ammo tru this gun and it shoots great. I gave it to my wife to use. I have large hands and long fingers which i found hard for me to grip the gun right. I could not find grips like Hogue rubber finger grove ones that would have did the trick..................


----------

